
Ledger Goes Mobile – Ledger Live App Now Available for iOS and Android - syck
https://www.ledger.fr/2019/01/28/ledger-goes-mobile-ledger-live-app-now-available-for-ios-and-android-smartphones/
======
vhodges
Not to be confused with [https://www.ledger-cli.org/](https://www.ledger-
cli.org/)

